# Fin rot this fast?



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

So I just posted the other day about Peaches and his fin rot. After the salt bath and water change he was fine, I kept looking, no problems, even seemed to be healing. But I just glanced over at him and couldn't believe me eyes, his tail is horribly shredded now... 







Does fin rot work that fast? He's sitting in another salt bath now. I guess I have to get him a 5gal n heater immediately, I had wanted to wait til payday  But I don't want his fins ruined if that's it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would try Jungle Fungus Eliminator or Jungle Fungus Clear.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

No meds. That looks a lot like tailbiting. Escpescially if it happened ridiculously fast.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is a link to an article about tail biting. A Betta’s Nervous Habit: Tail-Biting | Healthy Betta


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

hmmm...maybe he's bored with his gal tank? I'll try to get him a five gal tonight to split with another guy, maybe that'll keep him occupied enough. And if all else fails, I've seen some people on here split it with females...lol
and thanks for the help. I didn't think it could be fin rot so fast


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Midnight, I was just at Petco Today and they have 5.5 gallon fish tanks for only $15.


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, that's probably where I'm going once I get off work 
Then to Walmart for accessories lol


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

I recently picked up BettaFix, is this something I can put in with the water that will help with healing his fins?


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Also wanted to add that Walmart has 5 gallon tanks with hood, light, and filter for only $30.

I also bought BettaFix, so hope it works!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

hmmm...maybe I'll just go straight to walmart! Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Betta Fix will be fine. The article recommends Melafix but I wouldn't use it.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Well best of luck to you and your little guy. Here is a link to a picture of the tank at Walmart (they have it listed more online then it sells for in store)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/deta...alse&corpCard=false&type=-9223372036854775808


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

does like nice. I'll have to find it... Thanks for the help!


----------

